# F-75 tire size?



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

What is the largest tire I can put on my F75? I'm a big guy & would like to go with a larger/more durable tire.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Usually most bicycle manufactures build enough space to go up to at least the next size from the stock offering which in your case was a 700x23 which means you should be able to put a 25 on but on that bike I seriously doubt you can go larger. But keep in mind, no one company's 25 will be the same as another. Check with your LBS if you have any doubts.

Also buy tires that have been marked way down for closeouts, brands like Continental and Specialized rarely reduce their tires by more then 10%, but other brands will drop prices as much as 50%. Personally, I never will spend more then $35 for a tire, I had more expensive tires in the past and they don't last any longer or prevent flats any better, in fact sometimes they were worse!

Here is a good low cost tire that gets rave reviews and come in a 25, and made with a bit of heft in the construction to handle larger loads; Vittoria Zaffiro Pro Tire at Price Point And this one: Maxxis Re-Fuse Tire 700x23c / 25c at Price Point 

Check the big online bicycle retailers and Amazon and find a tire on deep discount then check the reviews before you buy.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jlfreemire (Oct 15, 2011)

I run 28c panaracers as trainers in my f75, may be able to fit some small 30s in there depending on fit and rim diameter


----------

